# Mm Gbd



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

Here's a picture of one of our Tractors


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I only can get like 1/3 of the picture downloaded. I dont know if its my end or your's.
Ryan


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

DieselBear, how big is the picture. I'm having trouble getting a full download which usually means a huge picture!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Same here, it only shows 63KB so the upload must have failed or was interrupted for some reason. 
downloadin 

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

and i thought i was the only one that posted 1/2 pics.lol
looks like its got quite a load by the exhauast at the top of the pic


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

A couldn't even get 1/4 of it open. All I could see was black smoke, hope it wasn't on fire.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's Dieselbears pic. It must not have uploaded completely. If I make it any bigger it loses clarity. It's a cool pic, I hope he gives it another shot so we can get a full size pic.


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/Picture2a.jpg>


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks for getting that up there mow.great pic would be nice to see in full size.deiselbear what classes are you running in, how many hp and what type of mods have you made to the tractor. without giving away your winning secret of course


----------

